# Puppy Growling



## KaseyMay (Mar 10, 2011)

We just got a 8 week old GS and Lab mix 2 weeks ago. She has been very good. She is potty training well, eats well and is very playful. She does nip a lot as puppys will do. However, she sometimes growls when we try to pick her up to put on her leash to take her out or to get her in her kennel. It is very scarey and she doesn't seem to be playing at the time. Is this normal?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

i may be in the minority here, but if my pup growls at me, she will be on her back with me in her face. I dont take growling in an aggressive manner lightly. My pup growled at me a few times around the same age too(not with me picking her up)and it only took maybe twice for her to realize that she better not do this. It hasnt happened since


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

KaseyMay said:


> We just got a 8 week old GS and Lab mix 2 weeks ago. She has been very good. She is potty training well, eats well and is very playful. She does nip a lot as puppys will do. However, she sometimes growls when we try to pick her up to put on her leash to take her out or to get her in her kennel. It is very scarey and she doesn't seem to be playing at the time. Is this normal?


I would be very surprised if your pup was showing aggression at such a young age.

However if you are scared of her now when she is a little baby - maybe you should think about the situation when she is a full grown dog of 65-75 or more lbs. You cannot be physically afraid of your dog and properly manage her, I don't believe.

I would strongly recommend that you try to get someone local (trainer, behaviorist or at least someone experienced in handling big tough dogs) to show you first hand with examples of how to do so.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KaseyMay said:


> We just got a 8 week old GS and Lab mix 2 weeks ago. She has been very good. She is potty training well, eats well and is very playful. She does nip a lot as puppys will do. However, she sometimes growls when we try to pick her up to put on her leash to take her out or to get her in her kennel. It is very scarey and she doesn't seem to be playing at the time. Is this normal?


You can't be afraid of your 8 week old puppy or it will affect how you behave. 

You SHOULD be hugging and snuggling and treating and walking and playing and playing and playing playing to BOND with that puppy.

Our pups can't talk, so have a VERY limited way to communicate with us. One of those ways is by growling. They play growl at their mom, they play growl at their littermates, and they will PLAY growl with us. 

So throwing a puppy on it's back as a correction for wanting to PLAY is a bit overkill in my puppy training book. 

Happy happy fun fun joy joy joy. That's the attitude you need to GIVE an 8 week old puppy and that's what you'll get back. Have long tug/squeaky play toys all over the house so you can play play play.

Get those teeny teeny treats cut up so you can start the relationship building and focus going on YOU and your wonderful hands.

These puppies are just THREE weeks old, listen to the PLAY growling!!!





 
This is the focus and attention we WANT to build with our pups...


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You can't be afraid of your 8 week old puppy or it will affect how you behave.
> 
> You SHOULD be hugging and snuggling and treating and walking and playing and playing and playing playing to BOND with that puppy.
> 
> ...


 
If its play growl, that is totally different. My pup constantly play growls with me. You can tell the difference in play growl and a serious growl. If a pup is growling when you pick them up, I dont think they are playing. Most pups go silent when you pick them up even if you just got done playing with them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Never saw ayn 8-10 week old baby do serious growling!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Never saw ayn 8-10 week old baby do serious growling!


Very true... Before I ever would put my pup on her back, I would know for sure if its a serious growl or not. Some people do confuse play growling with serious growling but dont think an 8-10 week old puppy wont serious growl because ive seen it happen.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Sometimes telling the difference between a play growl and a "real" growl is difficult. I know my dogs sound like they're killing each other when they're just playing. *rolls eyes* My Luna had the most ferocious growl when she was a pup.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Never saw ayn 8-10 week old baby do serious growling!


Also thinking the samething. This is a 8 week old baby. When mine was that age he would growl when he played with this huge ball-it was actually pretty darn cute!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

sportsman1539 said:


> i may be in the minority here, but if my pup growls at me, she will be on her back with me in her face. I dont take growling in an aggressive manner lightly. My pup growled at me a few times around the same age too(not with me picking her up)and it only took maybe twice for her to realize that she better not do this. It hasnt happened since


I definitely wouldn't be utilizing an alpha roll, at any time, pup or not. 

At that age, the growl is play. And without actually watching the pups interaction with people or other dogs, I am guessing she may be a bit overzealous (do not really want to use dominant, too easy to take out of context) by exerting her presence in the home. 

She is very young, at this age they are little sponges. Start good foundation training work with her, get enrolled in a puppy class.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with others. Usually growling in puppies that age is just vocalization or play. Mine would grumble if I went to pick them up and struggle because at that age like little busy body toddlers they didn't want to be held and cuddled...they wanted to GO!! And GSDs as a breed are VERY vocal. They whine, sigh, growl, bark, howl, growl....LOTS of noises to let you know what they are thinking. 

Is your pup baring it's teeth as well? If you have a puppy that is seriously growling and showing teeth I would be very concerned. There could be something medically wrong with the puppy or it could just be a bad personality.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the only growling i've ever heard from Shasta is when she's "talking" to me and does that growl thing before a bark like MOM LISTEN TO ME! so i'm not a whole big help here except to say that i agree if you're afraid of your 8 week old puppy now, get a trainer in (who DOESNT use harsh methods) before your pup is much larger.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

I been lurking around here a while after finding the site. I do appreciate the good information I found here. I had GSD's before a family and life hit, but recently picked up one after a lot of research. I feel much more educated about how to handle them now, obviously not as much as some of you. I almost hate to post this since it is my first and I have seen some folks get flamed here, but here goes.

I don't have an answer for the OP, but I had this happen today with my 8 week old, which we have had for a few days, and he was mad. We have shown him nothing but love. He was looking for a place to potty and I went to pick him up and he went after my hand hard. As I said he was mad at me. This is the first time he has done this, but I do think he is a hard head.

I read this earlier today, just though I would share and hopefully learn more myself. Thanks.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Alpha Rolls as a Correction Technique - Why You Should Never Use Them

Leerburg | Streaming Video

Leerburg Puppy Training Directory


----------

